# Asus P5Q Pro [Fragen]



## eSpox (10. November 2008)

Hallöchen,
Ich habe mir gestern das Asus P5Q Pro gekauft. Habe dann alles montiert und angeschloßen. Dann noch eben formatiert und neu installiert. Zu meinem Erschrecken musste ich folgendes feststellen:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe mir Gestern das Asus P5Q Pro gekauft da mein altes kaputt war. Ich dachte endlich habe ich ein stabiles System aber dieses scheiß Board macht mir Probleme.
> Mein Headset wird von dem Board nicht erkannt. Mein Headset steckt in der Front drin(Grüner und Roter Stecker). Im Realtek Assistenten ist mein Micro(Front: Rot) und meine Boxen(Rückseite: Grün) erkannt. Mein Grüner vom Headset vorne ist nicht erkannt worden. Der Assi. meldet sich jetzt in unregelmäißigen Abständenden folgend:
> -Stecker wurde reingesteckt
> ...


Das Ding ist das mein Headset funtkionert(tested by skype) aber eben der Assistent kackt total rum.
Wenn ich nur den Grünen Stecker(Front: Grün) reinstecke erkennt er diesen. Wenn ich dann aber dazu den Roten Stecker(Front: Rot) reinstecke schaltet er wieder um zu Rot und er schmeißt laut Realtek Assi. den Grünen wieder raus.
Wenn ich die Funtkion des Assi. von Realtek's der Fronterkennung deaktiviere, schrenkt es zwar mich sehr doll in der Art ein, das weitere Funtkionen nicht genutzt werden können ist aber festzustellen das dann alles erkannt wird.
Edit: Wenn ich im Bios auf AC97 stelle, ist das Problem nicht da, da aber im Assi. von Realtek kein Menü mehr da ist um die Frontpanelerkennungs Funtkion zu deaktivieren glaube ich, das sie unter AC97 nicht mehr verfügbar ist bzw. schon von alleine an ist. Da es ja wie es oben steht auch unter HD_Audio ohne Fronterkeunngs Funtkion(deaktiviert) geht hat sich wohl nichts geändert
Edit²: Es gibt durch aus Zeiten wo beide Stecker von der Front erkannt werden. Jetzt z.B geht es schon 5 Minuten. Ich weiß aber das es nicht lange halten wird!


----------



## greenline (10. November 2008)

Deine Letzte Frage kann ich beantworten die andern nicht.


Die Funktion findest du beim P5Q PRO 

hier -----> CPU Configuration 

Heißt CPU TM Funktion 
        C1E Support     

Die beiden auf Disabled stellen dann taktet der die taktratten nicht andauernd rauf und runter und der Multi springt auf sein gewöhnliches zurück. 


desweiteren findest du Bios Erklärungen auch im Pcgameshardware haft der ausgabe 09.2008 dort sind fast alle bios daten deines P5Q Pro und P5Q Deluxe erklärt.

hoffe konnte helfen mfg greenline





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eSpox (10. November 2008)

Danke dir Schon Mal!
--

Ich habe jetzt Chipsatztreiber,Grafikarte,Soundtreiber,Lan, W-Lan drauf. Habe diese unter P5Q Pro -Download auf de.asus.com gefunden.W-lan extern von der CD installiert
Im System Manager zeigt er mir noch ein Fragezeichen mit dem Namen Ethernet Controller. Ich rätsel die ganze Zeit was es sein könnte.

Im PC Sind:

-W-Lan karte

-Grafikarte

-Board(Asus P5Q Pro)

-CPU(Q6600)

-Festplatte

-2 Laufwerke

Was soll der Ethernet Controller sein


----------



## greenline (10. November 2008)

Ethernet Controller ist Lan Wen ich mich nicht irre.
















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eSpox (10. November 2008)

Ja durchaus aber ich habe von der Asus Seite unter LAN den Treiber runtergeladen und installiert aber der Traiber möchte nicht weg. Eiso folgene Probleme herrschen:

1.) Ich habe alles installiert aber unter System Manager steht noch ein Fragezeichen mit dem Namen Ethernet Controller. Unter Ntzwerkcontrolle runten finde ich 1.) mein W-Lan 2.)1394 Controller

2.) Dauernd öffnet sich der Asus/Realtek Assistent melden das ein Stecker eingesteckt wurde und dannach das er wieder herausgezogen wurde?!(Habe die Front Anschlüße besetzt(Headset) Aber warum meldet er dauernd das es rein/raus gesteckt wird?)


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

express gate sind kleine programm die du vor den start des BIOS auswählen kannst 
damit du schnell ins internet oder zu skype kommst bringt aber nur was wenn du internet über 
Lan hast mit Wlan geht das nicht

1394 Controller kann Firewire sein


2.) Dauernd öffnet sich der Asus/Realtek Assistent melden das ein Stecker eingesteckt wurde und dannach das er wieder herausgezogen wurde?!(Habe die Front Anschlüße besetzt(Headset) Aber warum meldet er dauernd das es rein/raus gesteckt wird?)

kannst du im menü deaktivieren


----------



## greenline (11. November 2008)

hmm dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts ein habs nicht so mit der software kenn mich mit hardware und im bios aus nur davon habsch keine ahnung sry.


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

So...

Was ist:

Intel Virtualizution Tech?

CPU TM Function?

Excute Disable Bit?

C1E Support?

Alles dies ist im Bios unter CPu Enabled


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

Problem!!!!

Er erkennt meinen grünen Stecker von der Front nicht! Der Rote/micro) ist eingesteckt aber mein grüner sagt er immer eingesteckt und direkt dannach herausgesteckt. jede 2 Minuten ich bekomm gleich übelstehn Anfall!


----------



## 5ki11zzz (11. November 2008)

Intel Virtualization Tech = Die *Intel Virtualization Technology* (*Intel VT* bzw. kurz *IVT*) ist die Implementierung einer Secure Virtual Machine von Intel.

CPU TM Function? = Hier wird die cpu herunter getaktet, wenn sie sehr warm wird bzw. in richtung tjmax kommt.

Excute Disable Bit? =  kann in Kombination mit einem Betriebssystem, das diese Technologie unterstützt, bestimmte bösartige Pufferüberlaufangriffe verhindern.                                                 Der Prozessor kann mittels Execute-Disable-Bit-Technologie Speicherbereiche danach klassifizieren, ob in ihnen Code ausgeführt werden kann oder nicht. Wenn ein bösartiger Wurm versucht, Code in den Puffer zu schreiben, deaktiviert der Prozessor die Codeausführung und verhindert so Schäden und die Verbreitung des Wurms.

 C1E Support? = Die cpu wird herunter getaktet, wenn die leistung nicht benötigt wird, um strom zu sparen, läuft soweit ich weis über den multi.



PS: wie offt willst du noch posten, dass dein sound out immer on/off geht?
jeder der hier in den thread schaut sollte das auch beim ersten mal raffen


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

Ja Danke Dir aber was mache ich jetzt mit den Audio-Assistenten?


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

So bin bissel weiter gekommen jetzt müsst ihr mir helfen

Okay pass auf hab jetzt folgendes rausgefunden. 
Wenn ich hinten(Rückseite) meine Boxen rausziehe und dann in der Front mein Headset + Mic reinstecke(Headset = grün und roter Stecker) klappt es. Wenn ich hinten in der Rückseite meine Boxen(grüne Stecker) drinstecken lasse erkennt er in der Front immer nur einen(das Micro, roter Stecker)

Das heißt wie bekomme ich es hin das er Rückseite + Front zusammen laufen lässt?


----------



## Speedi (11. November 2008)

Das Problem kenne ich^^
Allerdings von einer alten Creative Audigy Platinum, da war ein Front-Panel dabei und immer wenn hinten an dem Stereo-Ausgang (grüner-Stecker) meine Boxen dran waren, konnte ich vorn am Front-Panel z.B. kein Headset anstecken.
Eine Lösung gab es damals nicht und ich glaube, dass es dann für dein jetziges Problem, welches meinem ja sehr nahe kommt, auch keines gibt.


Zu der Frage mit dem Ethernet:
Ein "Ethernet Controller" kann z.B. eine Netzwerkkarte sein.
Wenn du die Software von der ASUS-CD für den "Ethernet Controller" installiert hast, gilt diese nur für den auf dem Board selbst verbauten LAN-Anschluss.
Du müsstest für deine Netzwerkkarte estry die dafür vorgesehenen Treiber installieren, z.B. von einer beiligenden CD, falls vorhanden, oder aus dem Interenet.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, hab nämlich selbst ein P5Q PRO, also wenn es noch Fragen gibt, guck ich mal, ob ich dir helfen kann! 

Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

> Danke dir schon mal!
> 
> Ja das einzige Problem was ich noch habe ist das mit dem Frontpanel und das muss weg!


Ich habe gehört man kann da was im Bios regeln?

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489550



> Bin gerade mal ins BIOS und hab meine Einstellungen aufgeschrieben:
> 
> Advanced ----> Onboard Devices Configuration ----> Front Panel Type ----> AC 97 oder HD Audio.
> 
> ...




DIe EInstellungen habe ich soa uch im Bios gehabt aber kann mir eigentlich vorstellen das es im Bios zuregeln were, da alles im PC richtig angeschloßen ist.


----------



## Speedi (11. November 2008)

Hm...
Vielleicht hast du das schon geschrieben und ich habe das überlesen, aber was schließt du denn am Front-Panel an?
Ein Headset?

Und noch was:
Wenn du NUR den Anschluss für das Headset, also für den grünen Kanal, anschließt, sagt der PC dann auch nach ca. 2 Minuten, dass etwas entfernt wurde?
Ich könnte mir auch einen Defekt des Kabels vorstellen...


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

> Nein,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er behält einfach den Grünen in der Front nicht weil hinten schon ein Grüner von meinen Boxen drinsteckt! Wenn ich meine Boxen entferne ist alles okay mit der Front. Daher dachte ich vll. Bios.


----------



## Speedi (11. November 2008)

Hm...
Also du solltest mal die von dir bereits geposteten Einstellungen überprüfen und dann zusätzlich noch diese hier vornehmen:



			
				ThorstenBehrens aus ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> Hai!
> 
> Habe ich lt. meiner Dokumentation bei mir zuhause auch eingestellt. Zusätzlich noch
> 
> ...



Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

Hab ich alles. Hab Bios auf Standard Settings laufen. Aber es muss ja ein EInstellungsroblems ein. Ich meine das Headset funtkioniert 100pro(tested beim Pappi) und die Frontanschlüße gingen vor dem aus/einbau!


----------



## Speedi (11. November 2008)

Hast du das denn im BIOS schonmal versucht?
Mach das doch mal, vielleicht geht's dann!

BTW:
Was meinst du mit "aus/einbau"?
Hast du das Meinboard gewechselt?


EDIT: Muss jetzt leider OFF, sry. Schau morgen aber wieder in deinen Thread, wenn du das Problem bis dahin noch nicht gelöst hast!


----------



## eSpox (11. November 2008)

> > > Im Bios sind alle Settings schon so gewesen.
> > >
> > > Jap haabe das Mainboard gewechselt von nem MSI Neo-2F zum Asus P5Q Pro
> >
> ...


Ich schreibe euch jetzt einfach nochmal den aktuellen Stand:

Der Computer wirft immer wieder den Grünen Stecker vom Headset(Front)heraus. 

Ich stecke den Roten rein dannach den Grünen:

Rot wird erkannt. Grün wird erst erkannt(Es erscheint ein Haken bei Kopfhörer)nach 2 Sekunden bekomme ich die Meldung das ein Stecker herausgezogewn wurde. Der Grüne wurde wieder rausgeschmissen.

Ich stecke den Grünen rein dann den Roten:

Der Grüne wird erst erkannt. Bleibt auch erkannt nur kurz nachdem ich den Roten reinstecke wirft er den Grünen raus und der Rote bleibt dauerhaft erkannt.

Nur in den seltesten Fällen bleibt eine Zeit lang mal Rot+Grün in der Front + Rückseite meine Boxen alle erkannt. Ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dieses Mainboard den Grünen in der Front wieder rausschmeiß.

Ich habe im Moment den Roten für das Micro in der Front draußen. Das heißt das ich im Moment in der Front den Grünen der sonst immer rausgeschmissen wird drin habe und hinten bei der Rückseite nur meine Boxen(Front = Grün, Rückeite = Grün). Bisher hat er noch nichts gemacht. Es ist wirklich nur das Verhältniss zwischen Grün(Rückseite)+Rot+Grün(Front).

Edit: Das Einzige was ich verändert habe außer das neue Board halt, dass ich diesmal im Gegensatz zu sonst den von vorne kommenden 1394 Controller angeschloßen habe.!


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

Ich bruach eure Hilfe! Ich raste gleich aus. Immer bei mir. Warum kann bei mir nicht 1 mal alles richtig laufen maaannnn. Jede 2 Sekunden fragt dieses scheiß Kind von Realtek Assisent Stecker rausgezogen Stecker reingesteckt usw.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

software und Treiber aktualisiert ?


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

Das Problem besteht nur unter HD Audio. Wenn ich im Bios unter VC97 schalte funtkioinert es. HILFE


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

zum händler zurück bringen


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

Ich denke eigentlich ganz fest daran das es nicht defekt ist. Es were dann schon mein 3tes Board in folge von 3 verschiedenen Herstellern das kaputt were! Wenn man mal bedenkt das ich nicht übertakte nix ist es nahezu unmöglich, was denken die von mir

Ich hoffe(nicht das ich dich beleidigen möchte)das sich hier noch vll. Elite Members eisnchalten und vll. noch ideen haben zur Lösung des Problems ODER zur 100% Festellung des Defeks!


----------



## Speedi (12. November 2008)

Sooo,
habe mir jetzt nochmal den Stand der Dinge angeschaut, habe ich ja versprochen!  
Ich habe extra deinetwegen die alte Soundkarte eingebaut, lange den passenden Treiber gesucht usw., bis sie schließlich lief.
Das alles habe ich gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, ob das Board (zumsindest mit der Creative-Soundlödung) immernoch solche Fehler macht, sodass ich den im Front-Panel liegenden Headset-Anschluss NICHT benutzen kann, wenn hinten meine Boxen dran sind.

ABER:
Ich habe vielleicht eine Lösung, naja oder eher eine Erklärung...
Du hast ja gesagt, dass es das dritte Board in Folge wäre, was nicht funktioniert.
Was funktionierte denn bei den allen nicht?
Wenn es das mit dem Front-Audio-Stecker ist, dann liegt es definitiv am Stecker selbst, bzw. an dem Kabel, das zum Stecker führt, denn den gleichen Fehler bei 3 Mainboards zu haben, ist doch schon etwas sehr heftig!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

Immer etwas verscheidenes. Das mit dem Pnael ist in dem Sinne ja kein Defekt, noch nicht. Ich rege mich ja grad so auf weil dieses Mal echt was kam was undenkbar vor dem Kauf war/ist.

ich hatte noch nie etwas mit dem Front Panel. Könnte auch drauf wetten würde ich das alte Board wieder einbauen würde es wieder gehen, doch leider war das ja Defekt und umgetauscht!


----------



## Speedi (12. November 2008)

Sooo...
Ich habe mal geschaut und schreibe hier jetzt einfach mal die Liste auf:

------------------------------------------------
High Definition Audio          - Enabled
--Front Panel Type            - HD Audio
--SPDIF_OUT Mode Setting - SPDIF Output

Marvell IDE                       - Enabled
--Marvell IDE Boot ROM       - Enabled

Atheros GigaBit LAN            - Enabled
--LAN Boot ROM                 - Disabled

LSI FireWire 1394                - Enabled


Serial Port1 Address             - [3F8/IRQ4]

------------------------------------------------


So, ich hoffe mal, es bringt dich weiter! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

> Leider wirft es mich weiter nach hinten!
> 
> Du hast beim Frontpanel HD_Audio das heißt es funktioniert bei dir(Die Fronterkennung).
> 
> ...


 
Was soll ich noch tun? Das einzige was ich im gegensatz zum alten Board ahbe ist das ich den 1394'er Stecker dran habe., der hat allerdings mit der Audio nix zutun

Der Frontpanel spielt einfach verrückt! Manchmal geht es manchmal nicht!


----------



## Speedi (12. November 2008)

Wenn die Einstellungen bei dir also jetzt genauso sind, wie bei mir, und es immernoch nicht geht, dann nimm mal den Fire-Wire (1394-er) raus und schau dann mal, mir fällt da jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr ein, höchsten ein BIOS-FLASH, ich habe nämlich das neueste BIOS (1406).


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

> So...
> 
> Der ist jetzt auch raus. Hat auch nicht wirklich was geholfen außer:
> 
> Ich kann jetzt sehen(habe beide Stecker in der Front drinnen) Das jetzt nur die Kopfhörer und nicht mein Micro erkannt wird! Der Frontpanel ist einfach total durcheinander!


 
Bios Flash = Keine Garantie Mehr Oder?


Der PC Spielt Poker. Ich ziehe den Grünen raus aufeinmal zeigt er an das das Micro raus gezogen wurde usw.-.-


----------



## Speedi (12. November 2008)

Hm...
Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr, zumindest die Welt deines Front-Pnales nicht^^
Da bin ich jetzt auch ratlos...

Öhm...
Ka ob die Garantie flöten geht, habe ich mir keine Gedanken drum gemacht...  
Kann sein, aber bin mir nicht sicher.
Wenn die Garantie verloren geht, dann ist das natürlich gerade in deinem Fall besonders doof...

Ich habe auch keine weiteren Lösungsvorschläge, du hast ja gemacht, was du konntest...


Eine letzte Sache wäre da aber noch:
Kauf dir ne Soundkarte! Bei der geht das dann warscheinlich besser, als mit dem onBoard-Sound! 

Viel Glück noch!
Kepi007


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

> > Nein, ich kaufe nichts. Entweder ich habe ein stabiles Board oder gar kein PC.
> > --
> >
> > Mein Panel spielt verrückt. Ich ziehe den Grünen raus, er zeigt mir an das der Rote rausgezogen wurde! usw.
> ...


 
Was soll ich bloß tun ;(


----------



## Robär (12. November 2008)

Also Garantie geht beim Bios Update nicht flöten. Ich empfehle dir auch die Treiber für deine HW direkt vom Hersteller (Intel INF, Marvell Controller, Realtek...) zu laden, da Asus oft veraltete Treiber auf ihren HP's hat.

Also wenn du kannst solltest du mal folgendes machen:

- Clear CMOS (per Jumper, musst mal im Handbuch schauen)
- ohne ins Win zu gehen gleich neuestes Bios raufmachen (geht im Bios)
- Win neuinstallieren
- Service Packs installieren
- Intel INF Update + Intel Matrix Storage Manager von der Intel Seite laden und installn
- Marvell Netzwerk Treiber laden (Ethernet Controller)
- Realtek HD Treiber laden

alles installieren und dann sollte es eigentlich alles problemlos funktionieren. 

P.S für dein Mikro/Frontanschlüsse brauchst du den Assi von Realtek nicht, ich hab ihn bei mir aus dem Autostart geschmissen und trotzdem funktioniert alles wunderbar


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

1.)Ist es zu 100% sicher das nach einem Bios Update die Garantie noch da ist? Das müsste ich nämlich wirklich wissen.

2.) Bios Update: Du meinst wohl BIos EZ Flash, dafür brauch ich aber trotzdem vorher en Bios auf ner Floppy oder nen USB bzw. Mp3 player^^

3.) Ich denke ma das ich dann zuerst die W-lan Karte installiere macht nix nech, weil sonst wird es schwierig die Treiber nach ner Installation zu laden

4.) VGA Treiber als letztes?


----------



## Robär (12. November 2008)

1.) Du hast zu 100% Garantieanspruch

2.) Jup EZ Flash, klar musst du das vorher auf USB, Floppy, etc. machen 

3.) Naja, wenns sein muss 

4.) Würde ich so machen, ja.


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

2.) Realtek hat eine doofe Seite! Da findet man keine Treiber bzw. kein Überblick wo man was für welches Board bekommt!

3.) Kann ich mein Mp3 Player für das Update nehmen? Wenn ja muss die Musik vorher runter?


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Die Musik muss nicht zwingend runter, allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen in wie weit sich dein MP3-Player als Laufwerk vom Bios erkannt wird.

Was dein Soundproblem angeht. Den Realtek Assi habe ich auch deaktiviert. Allerdings benutze ich keine Frontanschlüsse. Ich habe am hintern Ausgang einfach ein Y-Verteiler angeschlossen an dem Headset und Lautsprecher angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Robär (12. November 2008)

2.) ComputerBase - Realtek HD Audio Treiber Download

und nimm den CB Link, bei Realtek lädst du sonst mit fetten 5kb runter 

3.) Klar kannst du nen MP3 Player nehmen, aber nicht alle Flash Medien werden erkannt, z.B funktioniert einer von meinen USB Sticks damit nicht. Also am besten ausprobieren. In der Theorie sollte es aber problemlos klappen.

Musik kannst du auch bedenkenlos drauf lassen. Hab auch immer ganz viel Schrott auf meinem drauf.


----------



## eSpox (12. November 2008)

Joa Joa,

1.) Ich weiß nicht was aber im Geräte Manager zeigt er mir noch eun Unbekantes Gerät an Installiert(Grafikarte,Chipset,W-Lan Karte, Marvel Lan, Realtek)

Ort: Intel(R) ICH10R LPC Interface Controller - 3A16

2.) Der Store Manager sagt mir vor der Instalation: Das System erfüllt nicht die Minimalanforderungen

3.) Wenn ich die Treiber nicht von der CD nehme, wo bekomm ich das USB 2.0 Update her?


----------



## eSpox (13. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Joa Joa,
> 
> 1.) Ich weiß nicht was aber im Geräte Manager zeigt er mir noch eun Unbekantes Gerät an Installiert(Grafikarte,Chipset,W-Lan Karte, Marvel Lan, Realtek)
> 
> ...


 
In der Tat ist es so das ich egal welches INF Update ich von der Intel Seite nehme, immer ein Fehler bei der Instalation bekomme. Das Problem mit den Front-Audio(HD_Audio) war nicht zu beheben. Ich werde mich Heute noch auf den Weg machen das Board umzutauschen. 

Jemand ne Idee welches Board oder das Board behalten?


----------



## Speedi (13. November 2008)

Das tut mir ja leid für dich...  
Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit meinem P5Q PRO von Asus gemacht und Asus ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Hersteller.
Gigabyte macht zwar auch gute Boards, nur haben die wohl in ihrer Kindheit zu viel mit Lego gespielt, man denkt immer, das ist en neues Spielzeig wegen dem Blau und rot und gelb und orange und was weiss ich, was da noch für Farben druaf sind^^  
Aber technisch gesehn sind die auch gut.

Vielleicht lags ja auch einfach nur an dem Board, es kann ja sein, dass es mit nem anderen P5Q Pro wieder geht.

Hast du denn jetzt mal das BIOS-Update gemacht?
Das würde ich nämlich nochmal versuchen! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Robär (13. November 2008)

Zu deinem Install Problem: Installier mal alle alle Updates und dann folgenden Treiber - Intel® 4 Series Chipset Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee welches Board oder das Board behalten?



Ich wueder das Board umtauschen. Jetzt kommt es auf deine Ansprueche an was es sein soll. Die P45 Boards von Gigabyte sind auch gut.


----------



## Robär (13. November 2008)

Jup vorallem die neuen EP45-*U*Dxx


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

Closed Auf Wunsch Des Herstellers.

ich Werde jetzt nochmal nen Thread auf Bezug des P5Q-E machen was ich mir dank Overclocked's Empfehlung gekauft habe. Habe zu dem Board noch paar Fragen!

Danke euch allen!


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Closed Auf Wunsch Des Herstellers.



Wie?


----------

